
3D2P – 3MF Viewer and Packager for 3D Print Projects - Geaz84
https://github.com/geaz/3D2P-3DPrintProject
======
Geaz84
I always wanted to ship my 3D Print Projects, which always contain a few stls
and a build guide (readme). That why I thought, why not create an application
for this task.

3D2P is mainly a 3MF Viewer for your desktop which ships CLI functionality to
create 3MF files out of your 3D Print Projects. The packager is able to add
Readme files to your 3MF and notes to your STLs which the viewer is able to
read and display. All 3MF files created by the CLI are 3MF specification
compliant!

If you just want to test the viewer, head over to the website. There is an
online version of it available there (Look into the website footer for a
download of a test 3MF file, created by the CLI).

[https://3d2p.net](https://3d2p.net)

At the moment there is just a Windows 64-bit version
([https://3d2p.net/Application](https://3d2p.net/Application)) of the CLI
available (which is NOT using electron btw :)). The Linux version is already
running and stable, but the Visual Studio Code Extension, which makes it
easier to create the 3MF files, has still some bugs under Linux. Will have to
fix them before I release it for Linux.

~~~
Geaz84
I always wanted to ship my 3D Print Projects, which always contain a few stls
and a build guide (readme), in just a single, viewable file.

Now it makes sense...

